# 2010 Geneva Auto Show Coverage



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

While European automakers initially ignored hybrid technology, it seems as though the craze has finally caught on, with everyone from Ferrari to Porsche announcing hybrid models of one kind or another. Ferrari will debut a 599 Hybrid concept, while Porsche will show the GT3 R Hybrid race car and a hybrid version of the 2011 Cayenne.

Porsche's new parent company, Volkswagen, also has plenty of hybrid news. VW will showcase its new Touareg SUV, with a hybrid version. In addition, another VW-brand company, Audi, will show off a hybrid version of its new A8. Other hybrids include the Lotus Evora 414E Hybrid and the Lexus CT200h hybrid.

Other show highlights are sure to include a new high-performance version of the Lamborghini Gallardo, referred to as either the LP57-4 SuperVeloce or the LP570-4 Superleggera, as well as Audi's new RS5. Plus, Mercedes-tuner Carlsson is debuting its new C25, an SL65-based supercar while VW/Audi-tuner ABT Sportsline is showing-off a 600-hp Audi R8 GTR, an R8 Spyder, A8 and a modified Volkswagen Golf R. 

More: *2010 Geneva Auto Show Coverage* on AutoGuide.com


----------

